# Poconos Tree Color Report



## johnmfaeth (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi All,

The peak season for folliage watching is almost upon us. The trees are beginning to get great colors. The summer was fairly dry so the colors are vivid this year. At this rate, the next two weekends will be the prime ones for taking a trip to these parts and taking it all in.

The local farmstands are now stocked with the fall apple harvest and home made apple cider.

John
Poconos resident for 46 days already!


----------



## JudyS (Sep 26, 2007)

John, I grew up in that area -- on the New York State side, but very close to the PA state line.  (I used to be one of the local telephone operators for Dingmen's Ferry and a few other small Pennsylvania towns.) This time of year, I really do miss it, especially the apples and the fall colors! 

Have you had a chance to look at any of the Pocono area timeshares?   I wouldn't mind going back to the Poconos for a visit, and I have family in the area, but I wonder about the quality of the timeshares (even after, or _especially_ after, reading the reviews here on TUG.)  So, I don't know which of them would be best to stay in, or if any are even OK.  (There was an article in this month's Timesharing Today about the Legends resort, and it was scary!)


----------



## Pat H (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm about 15 mins SE of John and at a lower elevation. Trees are still very green. Won't be much color this weekend, maybe next week.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 26, 2007)

Pat is very correct, (for example) drove through the Delaware Water Gap just 20 miles east of here yesterday, and the trees were all green.

I was referring to the Central Poconos (called the Pocono Plateau) which is to the west about 5 miles and to the north of the Water Gap.

But the summer was fairly dry so the color change will be early and vivid for northeast PA.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 26, 2007)

JudyS said:


> John, I grew up in that area -- on the New York State side, but very close to the PA state line.  (I used to be one of the local telephone operators for Dingmen's Ferry and a few other small Pennsylvania towns.) This time of year, I really do miss it, especially the apples and the fall colors!
> 
> Have you had a chance to look at any of the Pocono area timeshares?   I wouldn't mind going back to the Poconos for a visit, and I have family in the area, but I wonder about the quality of the timeshares (even after, or _especially_ after, reading the reviews here on TUG.)  So, I don't know which of them would be best to stay in, or if any are even OK.  (There was an article in this month's Timesharing Today about the Legends resort, and it was scary!)



I think Legends is in western NJ, not the Poconos, isn't it? 

We stayed at Quail Hollow this summer and we were very pleased, especially with the unit and the location. I posted a review.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are my opinions of Pocono's TS resorts. I still own about 8 of them:

- Shawnee - midrange quality - many have been refurbished.
- Fernwood - Fairway section generally nicer than Villas section - again mid-range quality
- Carriage House at Pocono Manor - great central location - Hotel style building, about 1/3 refurbed, I don't like as much but has very loyal following.
- Split Rock at Lake Harmony - new indoor water park opening soon, Galleria Building is like a hotel, mid-range, townhouse units by the lake are the nicest (I don't own one).

Everyone needs to stay at a caeser's pocono's resort once in a lifetime for a weekend. Unworldy units are too funny. Word's cannot describe. No TS units.

The best is the Great Wolf Lodge in Tannersville. Indoor water park, great family activities, but expect to pay hundreds per night. No TS units here.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 26, 2007)

Legends is at the ski area in NJ (about 15 miles from PA as the crow flies, much longer drive) formerly known as Vernon Valley/Great Gorge.


----------



## KenK (Sep 26, 2007)

I think Legends is in trouble, or its neighbor T/S is.  I've seen articles in the Asbury Park Press about problems there.


----------



## anne1125 (Sep 27, 2007)

We're doing our foliage drive to the Poconos around Oct. 12th (I think).  Hope this is a good time for lots of color.

Does anyone know if Hickory Run State Park will still be open?  I've never seen boulder field.

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## wackymother (Sep 27, 2007)

KenK said:


> I think Legends is in trouble, or its neighbor T/S is.  I've seen articles in the Asbury Park Press about problems there.



I think somebody was saying here that Legends is basically like a SRO hotel now.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 27, 2007)

Can someone post some photos or a link to recent photos...a photo is worth 1,000 words.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 27, 2007)

*A Pennsylvania autumn is one you'll never forget.*

*
Pennsylvania Weekly Fall Foliage Leaf Report*

http://www.fallinpa.com/fallinpa/foliageReport.jsp

*Photos:*

http://www.fallinpa.com/fallinpa/travelPhotos.jsp


----------



## Pat H (Sep 29, 2007)

*"Official" Poconos Foliage Schedule*

Local paper lists the peak for fall foliage as:

Northern Wayne County - 15% colored as of 9/25, expected to reach peak around 10/8.

Pike, Northern Monroe, Northern Carbon, & Southern Wayne - 5% colored, expected to reach peak about 10/20

Southern Monroe & Southern Carbon - 5% colored, expected to reach peak 10/25.

For further reports you can check www.visitpa.com/visitpa/foliageReport.pa


----------



## KenK (Oct 7, 2007)

Its hot (85F air) and dry here by the N Jersey shore.  The beach front is still full of people swimming....no parking for 3 to 4 blocks from the beach today (Sunday) 

When would it be good for color if we took I 195 W to Rt 29 N to Lambertville, cross over the Del River at New Hope ( or Frenchville or Stockton)  & con't N to Shawnee ( No, its not very direct, but it is usually a nice drive....back would be I 80 E  to 280 to GSP S


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ken,

According to Visit PA we are now at 60% with the peak being October 7-15.

But along the Delaware is low elevation and higher temps than further west in the Poconos. May hit peak as much as a week later.

Either way, it's wonderful even now...

John


----------



## wackymother (Oct 7, 2007)

We went apple picking in Warwick, NY, this weekend, and the mountains looked beautiful--still mostly green, with some red and yellow trees--but there were almost NO APPLES! And the apples that were there were bland and mushy. 

This is a huge orchard with hundreds of trees, and there were lots of apples on the ground, but the trees were bare. We were wondering if the hot weather had made the trees drop their apples early. We've gone to this orchard for years and never had an experience where we couldn't even pick a full bag of apples.


----------



## Holly (Oct 8, 2007)

We were in New Paltz this weekend and had fabulous luck with Apples.  My three year-old had a blast, and the apples are delicious.

Wacky, we still need to get together...PM me and we will make a plan.



wackymother said:


> We went apple picking in Warwick, NY, this weekend, and the mountains looked beautiful--still mostly green, with some red and yellow trees--but there were almost NO APPLES! And the apples that were there were bland and mushy.
> 
> This is a huge orchard with hundreds of trees, and there were lots of apples on the ground, but the trees were bare. We were wondering if the hot weather had made the trees drop their apples early. We've gone to this orchard for years and never had an experience where we couldn't even pick a full bag of apples.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, foooey! We always to this same place, this is the first year they've ever let us down!

I'll PM you next week, Holly--I'm in the middle of a big project. Remind me if I forget, because I'm a flake.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 9, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> We're doing our foliage drive to the Poconos around Oct. 12th (I think).  Hope this is a good time for lots of color.
> 
> Does anyone know if Hickory Run State Park will still be open?  I've never seen boulder field.
> 
> ...



Boulder field will be open until there is snow on the ground.  Once there is snow the road is gated shut because it is about a 2 mile drive on a gravel road to get back to the boulder field, and it is not plowed in the winter.

PS - some trivia - Boulder field is less than 2 miles (as the crow flies) from Split Rock Lodge at Lake Harmony, but you have to drive 20 miles to get from one to the other because of the roads.


----------

